# soffit



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

farrington135 said:


> I know this is personal preference but is there a general rule of thumb for painting suffits? Not the ones above cabinets, but the suffits that enclose ductwork for forced hot air and extend the width of the house through multiple rooms. I would think that painting them the same color as ceiling would make them less obvious but there seems to be a difference of opinion on this. thanks


 
Sometimes people paint the sides of the soffit the color of the adjacent walls with the bottoms matching the color of the main ceiling. 

Sometimes they decide to paint the sides and the bottoms (whole soffit) the color of the ceiling. 

Sometimes people even apply a ceiling texture on the bottom that matches the ceiling texture on the main ceiling.

Here's some examples of sides the color of the walls:










This one the Homeowner painted it, and he wanted a 'sand swirl' texture main ceiling. He decided to have us also apply the same texture to the bottoms of the soffits:


----------



## joewho (Nov 1, 2006)

farrington135 said:


> I know this is personal preference but is there a general rule of thumb for painting suffits? Not the ones above cabinets, but the suffits that enclose ductwork for forced hot air and extend the width of the house through multiple rooms. I would think that painting them the same color as ceiling would make them less obvious but there seems to be a difference of opinion on this. thanks


There is not general rule of thumb that I know of. I does come down to preference.

One thing to remember is, when using two colors on the soffits, the corners have to be cut in. Sometimes it's hard to make the contrasting color look straight.


----------

